# Resident Evil Favorites



## Zaelapolopollo (May 10, 2014)

I'm in a huge RE mood lately and watching lots of LP's of it. Also rediscovering why I adore RE0.

Just thought I'd post this and read everyone else's thoughts. RE6 is out and all now so maybe that will make the cut. (assuming I made this thread before)

*Game:
Favorite
Least Favorite

Male Playable Character:
Favorite
Least Favorite

Female Playable Character:
Favorite
Least Favorite

Normal Enemy:
Favorite
Least Favorite

Boss:
Favorite
Least Favorite

Tyrant:
Favorite
Least Favorite

Villain:
Favorite
Least Favorite

Location:
Favorite
Least Favorite 

Favorite Music/Soundtrack*


----------



## Esura (May 10, 2014)

*Game:*
Favorite - RE6
Least Favorite - Any REs before RE4 / Any REs with tank controls

*Male Playable Character*
Favorite - Chris Redfield (RE5/RE6 ver)
Least Favorite - HUNK

*Female Playable Character*
Favorite - Sherry Birkin (RE6 ver.)
Least Favorite - N/A

*Normal Enemy*
Favorite - Majini grunts (RE5)
Least Favorite - Any enemy that one hit kills (all REs)

*Boss*
Favorite - First and second regular Wesker fight (RE5)
Least Favorite - Simmons (RE6 Leon's route)

*Villain*
Favorite - Albert Wesker (RE5)
Least Favorite - Simmons (RE6)

*Location*
Favorite - Africa (RE5)
Least Favorite - N/A

*Favorite Music/Soundtrack*
[YOUTUBE]XT7wZgs3BnI[/YOUTUBE]


-----

As you can see, I really fucking hate Simmons. Almost ruins Leon's campaign.


----------



## Xiammes (May 10, 2014)

Game:
Favorite - RE2
Least Favorite - RE6(not counting spin off games)

Male Playable Character:
Favorite - Leon
Least Favorite - Chris

Female Playable Character:
Favorite - Claire 
Least Favorite - Rebecca

Normal Enemy:
Favorite - Hunters
Least Favorite - Dogs ):

Boss:
Favorite - Mr. X
Least Favorite - Uroboros test subjects

Tyrant:
Favorite - Super Tyrant
Least Favorite - RECVX

Villain:
Favorite - William Birken/Wesker
Least Favorite - Sadlar 

Location:
Favorite - Resident Evil 1 mansion
Least Favorite - Swamp lands from RE5

Favorite Music/Soundtrack

[youtube]9gyaVmFM5EI[/youtube]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2014)

Game:
Favorite - Resident Evil 0
Least Favorite - Code Veronica

Male Playable Character:
Favorite - Billy Coen
Least Favorite - Carlos if we count support characters

Female Playable Character:
Favorite - Rebecca Chambers. The amount of work they did to redeem her awful RE1 character with RE0 is astounding.
Least Favorite - Jill Valentine

Normal Enemy:
Favorite - Hunter
Least Favorite - Spiders. They are really dumb and no threat.

Boss:
Favorite - Krauser
Least Favorite - Giant Bat in REZero. Really lame. Giant Scorpions are scary and the giant centipede had cool music at least.

Tyrant:
Favorite - Proto-Tyrant in 0 or Mr. X in 2
Least Favorite - The one in Code Veronica

Villain:
Favorite - William Birkin
Least Favorite - Albert "Matrix Reject" Wesker

Location:
Favorite - Spencer Mansion or Umbrella Training Facility
Least Favorite - Island in RE4

Favorite Music/Soundtrack - I think RE2 had the best overall OST.

However I'll pick a few favorites from my favorites. (If you are going to link vids, please put them in spoilers like I'm doing)

Resident Evil 2 - Second Malformation of G 
 Possibly the most iconic piece ever to come from an RE game

*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]vyupOLmu9VU[/youtube]




Resident Evil 0 - Save Music 
The BEST save room theme.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]mW-fy9-eGNo[/youtube]




Resident Evil 4 - "Path To Closure"
The Krauser fight music. I love the tension of the first stage of the fight with him so much and this music is a huge part of it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]27J1RV9jH48[/youtube]




Code Veronica - "Theme of Alexia Type 1" I hate this game but the soundtrack is great.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]0fj_ZbZGtTY[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

Game:
Favorite - Resident Evil 4
Least Favorite - Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City 

Male Playable Character:
Favorite - Leon
Least Favorite - That guy that was with Chris in RE6

Female Playable Character:
Favorite - Ada Wong
Least Favorite - Don't really have one

Normal Enemy:
Favorite - Lickers
Least Favorite - Those enemies where you have to shoot them in the head or they'll metamorph into huge dicks 

Boss:
Favorite - Wesker
Least Favorite - That Oroboros(spellin?) thing in RE5  

Tyrant:
Favorite -  Nemesis
Least Favorite - If Simmons counts than yes, dinozombie was shit

Villain:
Favorite - Wesker
Least Favorite - Simmons

Location:
Favorite - Spain from RE4, Illuminati setting gave me chills 
Least Favorite - Ermm... Anything to do with RE6, it felt flat. 

Favorite Music/Soundtrack

Easily the save theme from RE4..

[YOUTUBE]zSGPoLCY0xU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 11, 2014)

Ya know I never played much of the game so I totally forgot about it but ya know what RE has a fucking BRILLIANT score?

Outbreak 1.
[youtube]cJD4rrozogk[/youtube]

That right there is _easily_ a contender for Top 5 Songs Ever in a Resi Evil game.

On top of that there was

*Spoiler*: __ 




[youtube]Ie5b9lDhMcY[/youtube]

And 
[youtube]IhyWtjicgSY[/youtube]




That last one plays during the absolutely beautiful destruction of Raccoon City. Just listen to that song or watch this ending.
[youtube]xHwP5pfZXBk[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (May 11, 2014)

Game:
Favorite - _Resident Evil: Revelations_
Least Favorite - _Resident Evil 0_

Male Playable Character:
Favorite - _Jake Muller/Piers Nivans/Keith Lumley/Parker Luciani_
Least Favorite - _Steve Burnside_

Female Playable Character:
Favorite - _Claire Redfield/Helena Harper/Sherry Birkin/Ada Wong_
Least Favorite - _Sheva Alomar_

Normal Enemy:
Favorite - _Licker (classic)/Regenerador/Wall Blisters_
Least Favorite - _Hunter Gamma_ (I think that's the right one - the dumb frog ones)

Boss:
Favorite - _Derek C. Simmons (all forms)/William Birkin (all forms)_
Least Favorite - _Wesker (final form)_

Tyrant:
Favorite - _Classic_
Least Favorite - _None_

Villain:
Favorite - _Carla Radames/Derek C. Simmons_
Least Favorite - _Wesker_

Location:
Favorite - _Whole Mansion (RE1), Raccoon City (RE2, RE3, Outbreak, Outbreak File 2), Tall Oaks (RE6), Edonia (RE6)*, The ships in Revelations_
Least Favorite - Military Base (RE4), Edonia (RE6)*
*Both really loved and really hated some parts of these areas. Chris had the awesome mansion replica and even though you had a bunch of weapons, all of the Napads hatching was a nice stand-off moment. Jake and Sherry had the cabin stand-off reminiscent of RE4, the ice cave evading Ustanak, and the warehouse that started pretty creepy with the mannequins.

Might as well just rename this thread now, "ITT: krory speaks his shitty opinions."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

Reading through this thread, RE has a good cast of female protagonists


----------



## Esura (May 11, 2014)

krory said:


> Might as well just rename this thread now, "ITT: krory speaks his shitty opinions."



You like Sherry and Jake so you aight. 

I'm curious on your reasons for liking Derek Simmons though.


----------



## Death-kun (May 11, 2014)

*Game:*
Favorite: Resident Evil 4, REmake, Resident Evil Revelations
Least Favorite: Operation Raccoon City/RE5
*
Male Playable Character:*
Favorite: Leon S. Kennedy
Least Favorite: N/A
*
Female Playable Character:*
Favorite: Jill Valentine
Least Favorite: Sheva Alomar

*Normal Enemy:*
Favorite: Lickers, Farfarello, Oozes
Least Favorite: Globsters, regular T-Virus zombies

*Boss:*
Favorite: Can't decide, too many awesome bosses
Least Favorite: Every instance of Wesker in RE5

*Tyrant:*
Favorite: Nemesis 
Least Favorite: Proto Tyrant (T-001)

*Villain:*
Favorite: Wesker (pre-RE5)
Least Favorite: James Marcus/Queen Leech (RE0), Excella Gionne (RE5)
*
Location:*
Favorite: The Mansion (REmake), The Village (RE4)
Least Favorite: Africa (RE5)



krory said:


> Game:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



But yours are ones that I agree with.

Not to insult Esura, but I cringed while reading his list. I just can't agree with it on any level.


----------



## Son Goku (May 11, 2014)

Game:
Favorite RE4 / RE5/ ORC
Least Favorite RE6

Male Playable Character:
Favorite H.U.N.K.
Least Favorite Jake

Female Playable Character:
Favorite Jill
Least Favorite Sheva

Normal Enemy:
Favorite Lickers
Least Favorite Soldiers (ORC)

Boss:
Favorite N/A
Least Favorite Wesker (Final)

Tyrant:
Favorite Nemesis T Type
Least Favorite Thanatos

Villain:
Favorite H.U.N.K.
Least Favorite Spencer

Location:
Favorite Raccoon City
Least Favorite China

Favorite Music/Soundtrack


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Reading through this thread, RE has a good cast of female protagonists



Yet people hate Shiva weird world I mean I'm indifferent to her myself.


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2014)

Funny that, Sheva was the reason I even bought RE5 in the first place around when it came out. I went to get another game at Gamestop but I saw the cover of RE5 on the shelf and I was like, "Oh SHIT! A black girl on a video game cover! About time! Gotta cop this."  You can almost count on one hand the amount of playable black females are in video games. 

I played RE2 when I was younger, despised it cause I hated the controls and swore off every RE since. After RE5 I went back to RE4 then 3D Merc, then Rev, then 6.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2014)

*Game:*
Favorite: REmake/Resident Evil 0
Least Favorite: Resident Evil: Deadly Silence

*Male Playable Character:*
Favorite: Billy Cohen/Jake Muller
Least Favorite: Steve Burnside

*Female Playable Character:*
Favorite: Jill "Sandwich" Valentine/Claire Redfield/Rebecca Chambers
Least Favorite: Huh...the stupid bitch you play for a few minutes in Revelations?

*Normal Enemy:*
Favorite: Crimson Heads
Least Favorite: Dogs and Bugs. Fuck the whole lot of 'em

*Boss:*
Favorite: William Birkin (All forms), Lisa Trevor, Nemesis
Least Favorite: Ustanak on that dumbass helicopter sequence

*Tyrant:*
Favorite: Nemesis
Least Favorite: None really.

*Villain:*
Favorite: Albert "7 minutes" Wesker
Least Favorite: James Marcus

*Location:*
Favorite: Mansion (REmake), China (Streets), Raccoon City (Outbreak)
Least Favorite: China (Palace), Military Base (RE4), anywhere where bugs thrive in 0

*Favorite Music/Soundtrack*

are 

are 

are 

are 

are


----------



## Esura (May 12, 2014)

You have to cut everything but the code after "=" in that for it to work.

EDIT: Eh, making it a URL works too lol.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2014)

Fuck it, it's late and I'm swarmed with work so I can't be bothered.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2014)

Esura said:


> You like Sherry and Jake so you aight.
> 
> I'm curious on your reasons for liking Derek Simmons though.



His obsession with Ada Wong and history with Carla Radames, going through all the effort of trying to clone (essentially) Ada a thousand times for his own personal perversion intrigued me, as well as his involvement (technically leading) for the Family. In the world of Resident Evil it was nice, for a change, to have a villain that wasn't obsessed with simple world domination, in such a word, or money. I mean, it _was_ essentially domination the Family was after... but using the concept of "balance" and world-powers remaining on scales was interesting to me then Wesker's, "I WANT TO INFECT EVERYTHING AND CONTROL IT." His voice acting (really, _all_ of the voice acting in RE6) was top-notch. And I enjoyed his boss battles.

I felt empty fighting people like Wesker, who was just obnoxious to me. But jumping on Simmons and punching him repeatedly in the face as Helena? _That_ was fucking satisfying, and that makes a good villain to me. His final form was also, albeit exceptionally easy (then again, what boss fight ISN'T?), was great, too.

I also got extreme giggles reading his backstory involvement with Sherry's personal life in the files, trying to be the "good guy" (or perhaps in some deranged way he _was_) by doing things like allowing Claire Redfield to see Sherry whenever it was wanted - Claire being the only "civilian" to know that Sherry was even _alive_. Which made it even _more_ wonderful when Claire was the one person that flat-out told Sherry, "Do _*not*_ trust that friend."


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2014)

Minerva Orlando said:


> Yet people hate Shiva weird world I mean I'm indifferent to her myself.



Unfortunately, Sheva was there just to fill a purpose and she did it poorly - it was obvious, from the very start, she was a Jill placeholder. Her personality was weak (which is funny because Jill's is, which is why she's not amongst my favorite characters - she was pretty damn well-done in Revelations though) and with the main villain being Wesker, and Jill's involvement, Chris took the front and center and they did very little to make Sheva feel like anything other than another pair of eyes to look through. This is something you do to the _veteran_ character, like how they handled the Leon campaign in RE6 - Leon is, arguably, the main character... but the story revolves around Helena.

Not to mention despite people would have deemed it "racist" (which is moronic), the fact that her existence cheated Jill out of actually getting revenge on Wesker, not being there with Chris to do it (condemned to the "run away" role and needing to be saved by Josh), was outright insulting... and that's my opinion on a character I don't even really _like_ outside of one game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 12, 2014)

I have no problem with Classic RE controls. The real problem was the camera which was designed to fuck you over. The camera was the real enemy, not the monsters.

Also I think I'll include a Least Favorite Song just for this.











It's apparently legendary in just how awful it is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 12, 2014)

krory said:


> His voice acting (really, _all_ of the voice acting in RE6) was top-notch.



Huh, that's something I haven't heard talked about much. RE's rep for Amazingly Bad Voice-Acting kinda diminished by RE0 or so and I'd say by 4 the voice-acting was good. (ironically Silent Hill lagged behind the inferior RE series in this regard... SH4's voice-acting was shit. I guess Welter was okay)

I'd probably rank the games I know about in terms of voice-acting as....
RE4
RE5
Darkside Chronicles
RE0
Umbrella Chronicles
RE2
RE3
Code Veronica
RE1


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2014)

RE got better voice acting by 4, for sure, but it was still overly campy on purpose. RE6 went a more serious tone and I think it worked for the entire thing. Courtenay Taylor was a spectacular takeover for Ada, Troy Baker did Jake very well, Matthew Mercer took over Leon and added a very vague yet noticeable gruff quality that suited the character for RE6, and everyone knows my everlasting hard-on for Laura Bailey so of course Helena Harper sunk her hooks into me.

[youtube]Tu11aTjVRHQ[/youtube]

Revelation was well-done as well, but it was more like RE4 and RE5 - campy fun, but everyone was really talented... except Rachel, her voice was just... _wow_. That was painful to listen to. Worse than Steve.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

Minerva Orlando said:


> Yet people hate Shiva weird world I mean I'm indifferent to her myself.



I reckon it's the dumbshit AI? She's decent for a placeholder.. It's just that she's forgettable cuz she never got any kind of development in RE5, and people merely remember her as a hindrance. 

Like krory said, they did it with Helena better.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 12, 2014)

It still makes me chuckle. I try to call it Revelaitons every time if I remember.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2014)

Game:
Favorite: RE:R RE2, REmake, RE4
Least Favorite: RE5 & RE6. [counting all the games]

Male Playable Character:
Favorite: Leon
Least Favorite: Chris

Female Playable Character:
Favorite: Rebecca Chambers, Jill Valentine 
Least Favorite: Sheeva & Blonde Jill

Normal Enemy:
Favorite: Hunters
Least Favorite: small snakes. 

Boss:
Favorite: Giant plant. "I like that classic boss"
Least Favorite: Giant Bat 

Tyrant:
Favorite: Classic
Least Favorite: 

Villain:
Favorite: Krauser
Least Favorite: Wesker

Location:
Favorite: Queen Zenobia
Least Favorite : Twin classic mansion in RE: Code Veronica 

Favorite Music/Soundtrack

[YOUTUBE]zM3CstRvlnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snakety69 (May 12, 2014)

I'm assuming we're just sticking to the main series, right?

Game:
Favorite - Resident Evil 2
Least Favorite - Resident Evil 0 (fuck that game)

Male Playable Character:
Favorite - Leon S. Kennedy
Least Favorite - Steve Burnside (what a whiny cunt)

Female Playable Character:
Favorite - Ada Wong
Least Favorite - Sheva Alomar (ENOUGH WITH THE "FALLEN BROTHERS" BULLSHIT!!!)

Normal Enemy:
Favorite - Hunters
Least Favorite - Those moths that laid eggs on you in Code: Veronica. Fuck those things.

Boss:
Favorite - Verdugo (The Right Hand)
Least Favorite - Derek C. Simmons (particularly his T-Rex form)

Tyrant:
Favorite - Nemesis (almost a tie with Mr. X)
Least Favorite - Proto-Tyrant (the one from RE0)

Villain:
Favorite - Albert Wesker (duh)
Least Favorite - Alfred Ashford

Location:
Favorite - Raccoon City
Least Favorite - China

Favorite Music/Soundtrack - Resident Evil 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

This section would explode if an Ada spin-off gets announced


----------



## Snakety69 (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> This section would explode if an Ada spin-off gets announced



Along with my pants


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> This section would explode if an Ada spin-off gets announced



I'd probably explode because it would likely be exceptionally done. Ada works because of the way they portray her - to try and fill an entire game and the small dosage of personality and background that they had in RE6 was just the right amount - any more, and it ruins the mystery of her character (which is probably why they've said that it was unlikely details about her would ever be revealed).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2014)

I was surprised at how good she was in Damnation.. Pleasantly surprised


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 12, 2014)

I'm honestly surprised she's still alive. I thought she'd die in RE6.

I mean, I like Ada, but what more can you do with her? She pops up, works sort of in the shadosws, is all mysterious, and then the game ends with her still being mysterious.

How does she even work in RE6? I watched that video krory linked to and it was very....dark and serious and shit. How can Ada be expected to do ninja flips in high heels with a grappling gun in such an environment?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2014)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I'm assuming we're just sticking to the main series, right?


 please define main series.


----------



## Snakety69 (May 12, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> please define main series.



Hm, perhaps I should've said "main games within the series." That does sound like I'm implying there's a whiole other spin-off series.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm honestly surprised she's still alive. I thought she'd die in RE6.
> 
> I mean, I like Ada, but what more can you do with her? She pops up, works sort of in the shadosws, is all mysterious, and then the game ends with her still being mysterious.
> 
> How does she even work in RE6? I watched that video krory linked to and it was very....dark and serious and shit. How can Ada be expected to do ninja flips in high heels with a grappling gun in such an environment?



Easy: They doubled the ninja flips in high heels with a grappling gun by doing it with Carla Radames, as well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 12, 2014)

Hm...seems like there be a tonal issue when you try ti incorporate RE4 whackiness into a more dark and gritty game.


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It still makes me chuckle. I try to call it Revelaitons every time if I remember.



I still have my copy of "Revelaitons".


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hm...seems like there be a tonal issue when you try ti incorporate RE4 whackiness into a more dark and gritty game.



That's exactly the problem with Resident Evil 4 though. One minute it's Devil May Cry Redux, the other is super serious, dramatic bullshit.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2014)

Oh come on, you _know_ Robo-Salazar was uber-epic. /sarcasm


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2014)

Of all the unbelievable things in Resident Evil, Robo-Salazar is one of the most unbelievable.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's exactly the problem with Resident Evil 4 though. One minute it's Devil May Cry Redux, the other is super serious, dramatic bullshit.



Saddler: The "American prevailing" is a cliche that only happens in your Hollywood movies.

*the American proceeds to prevail*

That part alone shows quite plainly RE4 was just one giant campfest and never intended to be anything more.

Did it have tense moments like when you first get to the village or with the Regenerators? Sure. But in the end you are there to rescue the president's jailbait daughter from an evil cult and you run up on the back of cave trolls to stab them and flip through lasers and go through a room full of lava and fire-breathing mechanical dragons.

RE4 is firss and foremost a silly, silly game but it plays everything so straight that it's awesome for it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 13, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmOm5KyreRk[/youtube]

Ya know this song is really good but man oh man does it not fit the tone. This plays after Raccoon City is wiped off the map; hundreds of thousands of people obliterated and its the explosive and tragic conclusion to the "Raccoon City Saga."

And this music is....it's joyous? Cheerful?


----------



## Snakety69 (May 13, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmOm5KyreRk[/youtube]
> 
> Ya know this song is really good but man oh man does it not fit the tone. This plays after Raccoon City is wiped off the map; hundreds of thousands of people obliterated and its the explosive and tragic conclusion to the "Raccoon City Saga."
> 
> And this music is....it's joyous? Cheerful?



Yeah, capcom did this with pretty much all of their games back in the day. Like you said, some of 'em were good tracks, but totally out of place.


----------



## Keollyn (May 13, 2014)

*Game*:
Favorite: Resident Evil 2 
Least Favorite: Don't have one (haven't played many of the ones deemed "bad", including RE6, as I don't count demos). Would probably be 6 though, as I hated it enough not to try the actual game.

*Male Playable Character:*
Favorite: Steve Burnside (Darkside Chronicles)
Least Favorite: Steve Burnside (Code Veronica)

*Female Playable Character:*
Favorite: Claire Redfield
Least Favorite: Sherry (Darkside Chronicles--fuck stop running!)

*Normal Enemy:*
Favorite: Hunters
Least Favorite: Crimson Heads 

*Boss:*
Favorite: William Birkin
Least Favorite: Nemesis 

*Tyrant:*
Favorite: The one from RE2 scenario B 
Least Favorite: RE1 Tyrant 

*Villain:*
Favorite: N/A
Least Favorite: Most of them

*Location:*
Favorite: REmake and RE5 rendition of the RE1 mansion
Least Favorite: Chis' scenario (RE6 demo.. yes demo, but it hurts so much I had to add)

*Favorite Music/Soundtrack*

Most save themes, but particularly RE4's

P.S. This made me realize just how few RE games I've actually played.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 13, 2014)

I wasn't a fan of a lot of the new mixes in Darkside Chronicles but this is awesome.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]anXHwYhh7MU[/YOUTUBE]

That's how it really went down. That stuff in CVX and RE5 was just some fanfiction. Albert got bitchslapped, wet himself, and ran away.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2014)

I like the version where Wesker finally dies like the pussy-ass bitch he is.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2014)

In other news:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2014)

Helena 

If not for Wong she'd be my fav... I thought she was Lara there for a sec


----------



## Esura (May 14, 2014)

Helena is pretty hot and I love her voice (Laura Bailey fan here) but man she's kinda meh as a character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2014)

She's RE bread and butter only more believable than others.. She's certainly better than a certain roided up boulder punching douchebag..


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2014)

Khris said:


> Helena
> 
> If not for Wong she'd be my fav... I thought she was Lara there for a sec



It really made up for the lack of Claire (although Claire was heavily-present in the files in RE6, which was a nice and pleasant surprise - they even mentioned Rani in the files! That was a HUGE surprise...) in the game, to have that somewhat more "human" personality that tends to just fly right over characters like Leon and Chris.

Sherry also picked up some of it, at least one of her snarky remarks was pure gold. But Helena was really the only one in Leon's story (until you know Ada's backstory) with a real sense of presence in the story, which is a nice change of pace for an RE game where the characters are usually heroes-by-chance.

Redemption and all that jazz, and she had one of the more interesting pre-game backstories. It was nifty reading about how protective of her sister she was, and her penchant for hot-headed violence. Had to wait until the Resident Evil Archives to find out most about Leon's past (though now it's funny to think he was basically going through Raccoon City with a hangover).

Her and Leon played off of each other beautifully, and the fact that she ships LeonxAda is just pure gold.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 14, 2014)

I still want Rebecca back... I just know it won't happen though because she was created to fill a niche/stereotype/archetype/fetish by being the super-young chick. In RE time, she's probably around 30 by now and thus no longer fulfills her function.

Also
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlPr6TeNQRY[/youtube]

I honestly just came upon this randomly. I had no idea the GCN US version had by far the most boob jiggle while the others had little to none.

The developers know us very well.


----------



## Snakety69 (May 14, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I still want Rebecca back... I just know it won't happen though because she was created to fill a niche/stereotype/archetype/fetish by being the super-young chick. In RE time, she's probably around 30 by now and thus no longer fulfills her function.



Just a fucking file or two mentioning what she is and has been up to would be nice. What I'm even more curious about though is what's Jill been up to. Her not being around for Chris in 6, like at all, just seemed really stupid, considering everything they've went through and how much they mean to each other.



> Also
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlPr6TeNQRY[/youtube]
> 
> I honestly just came upon this randomly. I had no idea the GCN US version had by far the most boob jiggle while the others had little to none.
> ...



HA! The choice of music, priceless


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2014)

Jill was probably taking some well-deserved fucking time off.


----------



## Snakety69 (May 14, 2014)

krory said:


> Jill was probably taking some well-deserved fucking time off.



Yeah, but still, just doesn't seem right that Chris was going through probably one of the lowest/darkest points in his life and she wasn't there for it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 14, 2014)

She wasn't in Code Veronica either. 
And he wasn't in Nemesis.

Jill and Chris aren't like attached at the hip.

Is he like super-depressed in RE6 or something?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2014)

krory said:


> In other news:





I always chuckle when people say RE6 has bad gameplay.

I'm not that into Helena, to be honest, she never really captured me as an offshot character. Meh.

Anyways, I was fucking devastated when I found out that one of the ideas of the funny suit for Leon for RE6 was his


----------



## Esura (May 14, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> She wasn't in Code Veronica either.
> And he wasn't in Nemesis.
> 
> Jill and Chris aren't like attached at the hip.
> ...



Super-depressed and super-angry for a fucked up event that happens in-game. RE6 has Chris showing the most emotion ever out of every RE game he ever been in.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 14, 2014)

huh, would have thought he'd be as angry as possible at Wesker in RE5.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0rRUC4BA8&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2014)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Yeah, but still, just doesn't seem right that Chris was going through probably one of the lowest/darkest points in his life and she wasn't there for it.



It seems like Barry was there for Jill more than Chris, since he was the one that (canonically) rescued her from Raccoon City.

Regardless, who knows if Jill even stayed in the B.S.A.A. or was allowed to at that point.




Zaelapolopollo said:


> She wasn't in Code Veronica either.
> And he wasn't in Nemesis.
> 
> Jill and Chris aren't like attached at the hip.
> ...



RE6 takes place over a timeline. It starts in December of 2012, in an Eastern European country called Edonia. Chris is there with a team of B.S.A.A. operatives - Piers Nivans and three filler characters (including a very young, gung-ho, Chris-admiring fellow named Finn Macauley). They get duped by someone (believed to be Ada Wong at the time but it's actually a clone of her), and she uses the new virus to turn the three throwaways into B.O.W.s (the mutation process for this virus is pretty messy). Chris gets his ass beat hard and Piers managed to keep him alive until back-up arrives.

Chris is traumatized by the ordeal and leaves the B.S.A.A., going off the grid and disappearing until Piers finds him six months later (when the rest of his campaign takes place, June of 2013). Chris spent his time up until that point getting piss-shit-fuck-ass drunk, turning into a belligerent, sexist asshole and doesn't remember a thing until Piers smacks some sense into him and convinces him to come back to honor the memory of the soldiers they lost (in particular the loss of Finn - probably because they try to derive more emotion from Finn with his fixation on Chris, calling him "awesome" and admiring him so much, and during his transformation he reaches out to Chris for help).


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2014)

[youtube]8NOQZwtiHzE[/youtube]

Skip to around 0:30


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 14, 2014)

Hm...sounds kinda interesting. Certainly very different from previous games.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2014)

Yeah, RE6 stands out from the rest of the series in a lot of regards, whether it be for better or worse to some. Aside from the voice-acting being a huge step-up, they tried to instill a lot more emotion in it than usual. The female lead in Leon's story, Helena Harper, has the backstory with her sister, Deborah. There's also quite a bit about Leon and Ada's relationship in the story. Then of course, the interactions between Sherry Birkin and Jake Muller (Albert Wesker's son) and a lot of talk about nature-over-nurture and their familial relations and destiny and such. It definitely has more semblance of character development and a story than you see in previous games.

Even Ada shows some degree of emotion outside of her snarky attitude.


----------



## Krory (May 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]r8nSIYGMJ5M[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]xo7c7HSliqo[/youtube]

Fucking Troy Baker.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 14, 2014)

Well if nothing else, those cutscenes have made me interested in RE6's story... Should look jup a Let's Play of it or something


----------



## Krory (May 15, 2014)

I think you should, at the very least that much is leaps and bounds ahead of the series. Not that it's _all_ that quality but there's a lot to make up for it.

It's still close to my favorite RE game yet and was one of the few that was incredibly fun to play. I know people prefer the classic tank-controls but it was so much fun being able to dive back away from a zombie as it tries to grab you and shoot them in the head, then roll away from the C-Virus dog that tries to tear out your jugular. I mean, how long can we play as highly-trained military personnel who can barely outrun a zombie?


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2014)

It's not too often I find another person who appreciates what RE6 offers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2014)

RE6 has the worst intro in the series. So confusing..... REmake has the best.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2014)

I'm pretty partial to RE5's intro. Was pretty cool.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 15, 2014)

Sorry guys but Outbreak has the best opening.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HcxMvprYa0[/youtube]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 16, 2014)

Capcom Sales Figures, including RE titles obviously


RE4 is surprisingly low. I keep forgetting that for all its revolutionary impact on gaming and beloved status, it has never been the top dog in terms of sales in the franchise.

Original RE1 being so high is interesting though. I thought for a second they were just adding up all the sales from all the crazy number of ports and whatnot but nope, just PS1 and only the original PS1 game at that.  But seriously, if you add up every version of RE1's sales, I think it be #1.

That and REZero selling over a million copies (thus being a success, according to this) makes me feel vindicated in those two being the only RE games I care about anymore.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> RE4 is surprisingly low. I keep forgetting that for all its revolutionary impact on gaming and beloved status, it has never been the top dog in terms of sales in the franchise.



Add all the different versions together and you'll get a pretty big number in the end.


----------



## Xiammes (May 16, 2014)

Combine the GC, Wii and PS2 sales and RE4 overall sold more then RE6. Probably a lot higher with digital sales.


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2014)

From one of their reports, its not _that_ much higher even including all the other releases (they usually combine them in their reports). RE5 still remains the top dog though, still the best selling RE game to date.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 17, 2014)

Of course RE2 got almost 5 million on a single console as opposed to 3 platforms.


----------



## Xiammes (May 17, 2014)

Thats because RE2 was the best game in the series.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Thats because RE2 was the best game in the series.



Sales have dick to do with quality, really. I'd pick REmake over 2 or any other Resident Evil any day of the week and it still had pretty lukewarm sales.

RE2 owes plenty of its strong sales to the same reason as RE5, the huge hype machine fed by the previous game.


----------

